# Des Kelly's for wooden floors - any experiences?



## Petal (24 Jun 2006)

Hi there,

Has anyone had Des Kelly fit a wooden floor for them and what was your experience with them? Considering them for the job.

Any replies greatly appreciated.


----------



## HelloJed (24 Jun 2006)

Apparently some of the Des Kelly branches were sold to another company a while back, so it depends on where you are buying from.

I bought floors from Des Kelly on the North Circular Rd and also asked them to install the floors. The manager ordered skirting rather than beading, even though we told him twice that we had skirting already, and called him the next day to double-check the order. So when the installers arrived, they could only put down the floors and not the beading. After several calls to organise return visits which always fell through, I found out the manager had no idea when the installers would be back because he had no mobile no for them. Instead he used some archaic system to "book" them by putting our docket on a board and hoping they would get around to it that day. In the end they turned up when they were ready, two weeks later!

I tried to complain about the manager by calling another branch. They told me to contact the manager of the branch I bought from! It was a very frustrating experience, customer service was non-existent. The guy was completely incompetent. If I were you I'd get the floors installed by someone recommended to you.


----------



## CCOVICH (24 Jun 2006)

My neighbour used Des Kelly for flooring and was very impressed.  I'm not sure which branch.


----------



## sloggi (25 Jun 2006)

i also had bad experience! Got laminate, gave measurements and branch (phisboro) added in wastage. installers arrived - as far as i know these are not employees of des kelly - laid hallway width ways, wasting so much flooring its unbelieveable. ran out of flooring, blamed me for not getting enough stuff. paid for more flooring, installer, came back, finished job, then ran out of beeding - my fault of course (!!) - were short about 2 lengths. wasted next 2 months trying to get them to come back. turns out installer stopped working with des kelly. he arrived one evening after telling me he was always trying to contact me but no body home (middle of day, work, doh, complete lies as he had my mobile no) had one length of beeding fitted it and told me he would be back the next day....never to be seen again! in the end i got beeding myself and a little saw and fitted it myself! bunch of cowboys! price may be good but do not get them to fit it!! get your own installer and pay them direct....find its a good little carrot for them to finish a job if they're awaiting payment! though in fairness i had no issue with the laid floor..just the fact that they wouldn't complete job - all too convienient that you have to pay in advance!  possibly try and negotiate paying for the wood and pay for installation when job is finished! wish i had done that!


----------



## GeneralZod (25 Jun 2006)

I've had two laminate floors and a carpet installed by them. The installers don't work for Des Kelly. 

I always pay a deposit of about 20% and then the remainder when the job is done.


----------



## HelloJed (25 Jun 2006)

GeneralZod's solution of paying a deposit first sounds ideal - but I wasn't given that option. We paid in full to Des Kelly and they organised the delivery and fitting.

During our experience I called the Des Kelly manager so often who could not/would not help me. Like I said in my previous post, he didn't have the fitter's number (or so he said) so I couldn't even contact them directly, I was completely dependent on Des Kelly. I felt this particular manager was more worried about potential sales than helping existing customers with their problems. As you can imagine, it was very frustrating.

IMHO - I honestly think it's best going with a fitter who has been recommended to you. If that fitter is through Des Kelly or another shop, I'd get the fitter's number so you can chase them yourself. And like GeneralZod said, don't pay the full amount immediately.


----------



## belasco6 (26 Jun 2006)

I recently got DK(Cross Guns branch) to fit semi-solid floor for me. They did a good job, very happy with it. The guys who laid it were eastern european, so there was a bit of a language barrier.


----------



## Virginiaman (26 Jun 2006)

Des Kelly in Navan - no problems, floors fitted, beeding etc, also got carpets and lino, same as Belasco6 bit off a language barrier but overall very happy with the job and price


----------



## Petal (28 Jun 2006)

Thanks for all the info, I'm planning on buying from DK on the Longmile Road - anyone ever used them?


----------



## Gradee (28 Jun 2006)

I got a laminate floor for bedroom, supplied and fitted by DK on the Longmile road, it arrived on date agreed, they phoned me beforehand to confirm time, 2 Polish guys fitted the floor and skirting, they did a lovely job and completed it in 1.5 hours! (It took my hubby a week to do the other bedroom!)


----------



## HelloJed (28 Jun 2006)

Sounds like the same fitters we had - very pleasant and good at their job - my complaint was with the company itself rather than the fitters. It wasn't their fault they were given the wrong items.


----------



## coco (7 Jul 2006)

probably too late but for what it's worth, I got wodden floors from Des kelly on the long mile road and had no problems at all. had to wait a few weeks to get them fitted, because they were so busy, but when they came they were quick and done a super job.


----------



## Bo bo (20 Jul 2006)

I had a very bad experience with mk carpets and interiors in nutgrove shopping centre, it used to be des kelly. They didn't seem to have any experience of carpets at all and made some very basic errors, one of which was fitting the carpet without the expensive underlay that I paid for. They repeatedly made arrangements to come but cancelled at the last minute when I was already there and taking time off work. When I contacted their head office to complain, no one cared. I would not advise anyone to use this company.


----------



## FTB2006 (3 Oct 2006)

we just got solid wood flooring put down in our Hall and Living room - two Polish lads arrived, fitted it in a day and did a smashing job - cant fault it at all.

We used Des Kelly's Coolmine branch - again, cant really fault them.


----------



## sarah2012 (25 Jan 2013)

*carpet fitting*

Hi am new to this but i recently got a stair carpet fitted from pc carpets on the richmond road ,the service was fantastic and the chap was in and out quick . left no mess and the fittting was the best ive seen in a long time . would highly reccommend this place to any of you thinking of getting a carpet fitted another great thing was he included everything in the price so i wasnt hit with any extra hidden charges what he said was what it cost . fantastic service all around .very happy with the service all around


----------



## elcato (25 Jan 2013)

So two new posters recommending the same place and even more curiouser using the same ip address. I think we can take those with a grain of salt.


----------

